# Memory Map's French road atlas



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Anybody used >this road atlas< in France? My Michelin 2001 atlas is way out of date and looking to update. Is the mapping and road numbering up to date or is it better to stick with a 2010 Michelin atlas and a magnifying glass?  The advantage of using the Memory Map one is I can use my GPS with it and download map sections onto my PDA as required. I would keep my Michelin 2001 map as backup.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi peedee;

I have no experience of memorymap but my last two purchases of the Michelin France atlas have been very dissapointing quality wise.
I had to take my 2009 one back as it fell to bits and the replacement isn't faring too well either, so food for thought for you on the Michelin side.

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

peedee,

Yes I use it, in combination with TomTom.

Unless you have a very old PDA, the whole of France should fit on it fine. I think I have to separate it into a north half and a south half to keep the total file size down.

Can't compare details with Michelin but it keeps me happy.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Peedee,
I use paper IGN maps here in Normandy to see every home and track. But it looks like the version available is a larger scale and gives far less detail.

Ray.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

IGN is also available on Memory-Map. But damned expensive to get much coverage.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

How accurate have you found it Dave and what are the points of interest like?

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

All memory-maps I have found accurate in terms of the GPS position wrt the map. That comes from the base source of quality mapping (OS in UK, comparable in FR).

As to general map quality, the UK ones are identical to paper version of the same update, and the French road atlas seems fine. I do have IGN for Brittany, but in the event did not use them in anger too much. They'll keep.

Didn't think they had POIs. They have placename index to find places, but that's all.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I should have said places of interest (e.g. view points) not points of interest so there is no confusion with ones you create or perhaps are preloaded like overlays. 

peedee


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi peedee.
I have found the software on my Garmin to find individual houses down dirt tracks here in France very good.

But if I need a very details map I use either:-

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?zoom=17&countryCode=FR&lat=49.3426&lon=-1.6564

Or www.geoportail.fr

This is like the French version of Google maps.

Ray.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Another question, does the road atlas show low bridges like the Michelin Atlas?

peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've used the Memory maps IGN series in France, I find them very good, particularly as if you arrive somewhere decide to stay you can then download for a reasonable price the area where you are. Really useful for cycling/walking as they ARE AT 1:25000.
Ive found the 1:250,000 road map fine for getting round but I generally use my in built satnav


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Michelin falls apart but wins on scale, clarity up to dateness etc etc and ability to get you there. 

And COST Memory Map costs a fortune and is digital.


I don't think that u are comparing ike with like here!


----------

